# paint code #KH3 question



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi was wondering if the paint code for the GTR .. #KH3 is a solid pure black or is it a metallic or pearl?

Cheers


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a solid black, kuro Black.


----------



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cheers for that


----------

